# Grand River Wildlife Area Squirrel Hunting



## Born2Fly (May 15, 2006)

Has anyone ever hunted the GRWA for squirrels??? I was thinking of parking off of Hyde Shafer road theres a spot where it deadends. Heres a map http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/portals/9/PDF/pub150.pdf
I've never been there would like to know if its worth a shot or not.


----------



## taxidermy223 (Jun 21, 2006)

There are a lot of squirrels at G.R. Just find the nut trees and you will find the squirrels.


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

we went out on this saturday on Grand River Wildlife Area Squirrel Hunting opening day we was going to go to the kent trials but went hunting instead all the dogs did a good job ever time they treed there was meat i had a realy good time with Huntinbull and his cur dog can't wait to go again the brush was thick but still had a good time ... what a good man and dog


----------

